# my new hedgie



## kadaj (Jun 7, 2009)

i just got my 1 month and a week old hegie and he laying down.....
is that normal?
when i pick him up he gets hyper...


----------



## heavenlyhogs (Sep 18, 2008)

its not very often you see your hedgie truly chilling out and im assuming this is what you mean by lying down?I hope this is what you mean.
i often see mine lying on their bellies with their legs stretched out poking out of their houses a bit like a dog does.
Other hogs quite happily lie across on their owners.
Is your hedgie is standing,walking,feeding,drinking ok?and is generally active?


----------



## kadaj (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah he lay onhis belly and stretch his legs...
is that bad?


----------



## heavenlyhogs (Sep 18, 2008)

No it isnt bad at all you have a very relaxed(in your presence)hedgie.That can only be a very good thing.
Try get a pic i would love to see him/her relaxing


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

how warm is his environment? is he panting with his tongue out? if so then it is very very bad as these are signs of aestevation which is a form of hibernation...you need to get him cooled off immediatel;y, if he is not showing these other signs then he is just comfortable with you.


----------



## kadaj (Jun 7, 2009)

cool then!! hes very cool!!!
i love it1
i just hope he will get more confidence with me because he keeps taking out his quills >.<
but its only my first day so no problem ^^


----------



## heavenlyhogs (Sep 18, 2008)

As i have said and dorasdaddy as long as there are none of the above mentioned signs it's fine.Congratulations on your new baby 
Be sure to handle him regularly and offer treats he will soon learn you are not a threat.I have some hedgies that never huff at me and some that do until they are handled and some that just dont like to be handled.Personalities can vary alot.


----------



## kadaj (Jun 7, 2009)

try to get him cooled off?
u mean a warmer area or cooler area?


----------



## kadaj (Jun 7, 2009)

doras dad what do u mean?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

He means, if your hedgie is overheated(panting, lethargic) then your hedgie needs to be cooled off. 

Meaning don't wrap him in fleece, make sure the temperature is approx 75F. If you need to, allow him to roam onto tile floor(if you have one). And make sure your hedgie has access to water.

However, it sounds like your hedgie is ok. Just make sure the temp is kept at around 75F.


----------

